# Haynes Manual - Fiat Ducato?



## su51bfc (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi  

Just bought a 1985 Fiat Ducato 2.5d Hymer..Now we know we need to do the timing belt, can anyone suggest where we could find a Haynes Manual - tried ebay but nothing. My partner is experienced but says its easier to have the manual...

Thanks for reading

Susie


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Susie! Well done on joining MHF. I hope your stay with us will be a long and happy one. 

It is a frustrating fact that Haynes do NOT do a manual for the Fiat/ Peugeot/ Citreon chassis. The best you're likely to do is to buy a manual from Peter Russek. I did buy one for our last motorhome, on a Peugeot chassis. It showed me how to adjust the clutch cable to make gear changing easier. Maybe that was worth the expense.

http://russek-publications.com/shop/citroen/citroen.html

By scrolling down the page, you'll find one "from 1982".

Hope that helps. :wink:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Haynes did produce a manual for diesels, I do not know if this is still available. It was not specific for your vehicle but I believe that most diesel engines have much in common.
From what I remember of my engine, it may be helpful to have some nail varnish handy to mark the position of all the pulleys before taking off the timing case and the pulleys.
The task took just over 45 minutes by a competent mechanic who worked on my engine.
If you attempt this job yourself, a lady mechanic I know recommends the use of black nail varnish on your nails to obscure the inevitable soiling of your finger nails; this colour is not so suitable for use on the engine block.
May I welcome you again and hope that we may cross paths in the future.
Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have you looked at this one.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Talbot-Pe...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2314c3a557

cabby


----------

